# Birthday Fatties



## un4gvn1 (Aug 24, 2020)

These were a special request by SHMBO for her birthday.  Happy wife... ect.

Sorry about the crappy cell phone pix, but the SLR was too far away when I was assembling these. 

One pound Jimmy Dean Hot sausage, this time I used Sweet Baby Ray's, swiss (on two of 'em, smoked black pepperjack on the other) button and portobello mushrooms (both grilled w/ onions & garlic and fresh), jalapenos and poblanos (grilled), bacon,  and green beans in one of 'em.

These will get warmed, sliced and served on a roll, bun or just on a plate. I'll try to snap a few pics of the interiors when we get into 'em.

These are headed to Florence along with about 15 chicken thighs and probably a dozen or more boneless country style pork ribs. 

Anyone who leaves the birthday party hungry will have only themselves to blame.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 24, 2020)

Lookin good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice looking fatties you made. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks real good!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks good. I’d tear that up.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2020)

very nice! I bet they disappeared quickly 

Ryan


----------

